# removed 4x4 actuator cuz only 2wd now blinky 2wd 4wd



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

i cleaned up the actuator and put it back together and i turned the key on and switched it to 4wd and i heard the actuator run then stop then run then stop then run until it quit running and the 2wd 4wd lights are blinking now.

This thing is about for sale!!!!!!


05 brute 650 sra

thanks


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

How fast is it blinking? .5 seconds between or 1 sec between or 2 sec between flashes?


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Actuator Control System Trouble Shooting,
When the actuator fails, the controller enters failure mode and the indicator light illuminates 2WD, 4WD alternately.
1. If it alternates really fast at .5 seconds on 2wd and .5 seconds on 4wd then the problem is Selectable 2wd/4wd actuator.
2. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 1 second intervals, the problem is the Engine Brake Actuator.
3. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 2 second intervals, the problem is both the selectable 2wd/4wd actuator and Engine brake actuator.


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

its definitly .5 secs on each.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Did you test the actuator on a battery charger before you installed it back on your bike?


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

no i did not i didnt have one handy but if i do have it plugged in and not in the diff it will move when i turn the key on.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I think your problem is not in the actuator. If it is operating as it should then it is probably in the ECU or the actuator under the seat or brake actuator which will also cause the flashing 2wd/4wd. Try doing the belt reset procedure to as it will sometimes reset all relays and actuators.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

my 05 brute is doing the same thing i just did the belt reset an it didnt help is there anything more i can try?


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Check the connections on your relays for any moisture or corrosion and ensure all fuses are good. If you do that and are still having the problem and your running the factory ECU try swapping your ECU with a friend and see if that fixes it because it could be a problem with the ECU.


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

well i took the actuator off one more time and sanded the magnets down and the motor and blew it all out with my air hose and its working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope this was the problem


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

good deal! hopefully mr green can find his soon to. I know how it feels to be stumped on these things and it bites a fat one


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

i tried all that to i was reading another post about the battery might not be strong enough to run the actuators have you heard this i have been working on this problem for days looks like im not going to mud nats tomorrow.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

do you have a twickle charger to put on it overnight? They have them at all the parts stores for about 25-30 bucks. I recommend them. Make sure if you get one you get the one that cycles the battery and is not a continuous charge. It will save your batteries if you dont ride every week. 
If you have one hook it up overnight and try again in the morning or just have your battery tested and see if its bad. I would hate for you to miss a ride over a battery or ECU problem. Even with the ECU there are enough of us with Dyna you could pick up a factory one cheap.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

im running a moose modual and the green light is on when the key is on could that still be the problem.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

With the moose can you return it to stock by unplugging it? If you can try it without your module because it could be.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

to off the moose no help put the checked the battery had 12.4 volts charging it over night will see. where is the brake actuator and can you bypass or just do away with it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

smokin_6.0 said:


> well i took the actuator off one more time and sanded the magnets down and the motor and blew it all out with my air hose and its working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope this was the problem


the first time you got it back together, did you put the motor casing back on the same way it came off (marked it to be sure?)


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

it was on correctly but i i didnt clean it as well as i probably should have


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

well it came back but now seems to b the one second blink. I think im gonna get the dg-6 mdule and do away with the kebc all together


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

smoke use the kod method in the how-to's , i did a write up on it and it's really simple and cheap . give me a buzz if u need any info on it


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

well i tried every thing i could think of and still no luck broke down and put it in the shop today on the way home bought a 2008 grizzly 700. mint shape low hours and miles winch and new mags and tires. hope it dosent cost me a arm and a leg to fix. :banghead:


----------



## Takeum (Sep 18, 2012)

When I removed my actuator' it looked so clean I almost overlooked the main gear being frozen up solid,,,, I worked on that for almost an hour tryin t free up the gear from the casing... Finally I used brake fluid and worked it back and forth until I could finally moved it with my fingers well enough to reinstall it greased up and then tested it with a couple of paper clips to the black and red wires on the actuator, and those to my portable drill battery posts to check to make sure it worked,,,,, I ran it for several minutes oiling it while it rotated and then I reinstalled the entire actuator.... Works great now,,,, just goes to show you how close I came to overlooking something very simple that looked too clean to bother with....


----------



## Redneck86 (Jan 12, 2015)

I know this post is old. But my 4 wheel drive doesn't stay locked in in my 08. The acuator pulls back on the cable but doesn't pull back far enough. We tightened the cable and it didn't seem to make a difference. It will engage and disengage over and over while on the gas. If I zip tie the lever back it will stay in 4wd all the time. But I don't want it all time 4wd. Anything would help.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

You are talking about the yellow lever.
You may look on the diff where the cable attaches the arm an shaft are marked for proper alignment someone may have removed it in the past an failed to install properly


----------



## Redneck86 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok I'll take a look at that. But if anyone else knows anything else please let me know


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

If that checks out I would think spider gears or diff lock clutch pack


----------



## Redneck86 (Jan 12, 2015)

Also on my 08 does anyone know if I put it in diff lock is it supposed to lock the front diff too? Bc when I put diff lock on only one tire in the front spins


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes both should spin you may have a broken axle on the side that will not spin


----------

